# 5205 rear hydraulic problems



## Kenny

I have a 5205 and I am having problems with the rear hydraulics. The last time (approx 1 month ago) I used my bushog, I left it raised up maybe 1.5 ft. My mistake, I rarely do this, but I have done it before. I went to use it this weekend and the bushog would not go down. It would only go up. Now it is stuck all the way up in the raised position. I tried to adjust my rate of flow valve, but it did not do anything. My dealer said that because I left it in the raised position that long, I may have a valve stuck in the hydraulics. He said it does not happen all the time, but that it is probably what is causing my problems. Any ideas? Even if I can just lower it to get the bushog disconnected? He wants me to bring it in to the shop. The problem is, the shop is 65 miles away and I would have to bring it in on a trailer with the bushog in the raised position. Not a very safe way to travel and it could possibly cause more damage unless I find a way to support all that weight (LX6). BTW - I have a 521 loader and it works just fine. Thanks


----------



## Morgan

It happens to us sometimes, usually we can play with it for a while and it breaks loose. Try raising and lowering it and drive it around a while as you try.


----------



## Live Oak

Kenny, have you tried getting another tractor with a FEL or a big jack and lifting the weight of the bush hog off of the hitch while leaving it attached? Try this and go up FIRST and then see if you can go down. Mine you be VERY careful doing this and watch yourself.


----------



## Kenny

Thanks for the advice. I talked to the dealer again and he said this is not likely a hydraulic problem. Something is probably binding the bushog from dropping. First objective is get the bushog off. How? Not sure. But I'll figure something. Farmer next door has a FEL, he could probably help. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Morgan

Find you a ditch with a hill behind it and back into it.


----------



## Kenny

good answer!!...thanks


----------



## MFreund

Kenny,

I have looked all over the net and it seems to be a common problem with the 5x05 tractors. Most suggestion are debris in the 3 point valve but no one has said exactly what fixes it.

If you get it fixed please post.


----------



## Live Oak

Does this particular tractor have the hitch valve filter on the back of the tractor? It is a simple sintered bronze filter but it can become clogged fairly easy.


----------



## Kenny

Not sure on the filter. We are going down to the farm this weekend to take a better look at it. At least get the bushog off to determine if something is binding. I'll let you know what we find. Thanks


----------



## Hairy Hauler

Hey Kenny, Does your tractor have the electric control 3 pt hitch? (rocker switch control rather than a lever.) If so, there is a manual release valve under the seat somewhere, the manual will tell you. Also check the arm position setting to make sure it is all the way down. This has happened to me on our 5425, the toggle switch is down but the arm position lever is somewhere in the middle. Regardless if it is manual or electric control, make sure the draft control is off, that can do unexpected things if it is on the most sensitive setting.


----------



## Kenny

Hey HH:
It is manual. I was not able to go down to the farm this weekend. Instead, I took my 12 yr old son smallmouth fishing at Lake St. Clair. We had a a blast. The kid out fished his old man. He caught the most and the biggest. WTG boy! Anyhow, my father in law went down to see if he could fix it. He couldn't figure it out. He drove it around, bounced her around, worked the lever and got nothing. I don't think he was able to get the bushog off either. I'll hopefully go down next weekend, but not sure. I'll definately post when I get her fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Hairy Hauler

Some things are more important, glad you got to go fishing with your boy. I'm sure it's a minor problem with the tractor anyway. Let us know whats wrong with it when you can. Good luck.


----------



## TheDuke1969

I have a John Deere 5205 trackor also and cannot get the hydraulic to go down either. Did you ever find a solution to this problem?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Kenny

No, I have not. I have not been able to get down to the farm. Hopefully next weekend. Probably will have to take it back to dealer so it may be a couple of weeks. Not really in any hurry because I mostly use it for bushogging the fields, but the neighbor just hayed it, so everything is cut except for the trails. Please let me know if you fix your problem before me. I will be sure to post when I figure mine out. Good Luck!!


----------



## Kenny

Hey Dave, Sounds like we have the same dealer. Jim had told me about a similar problem with the same model tractor and that you had seen my post on this website. Hope you got your situation taken care of. 
So my understanding is that on my tractor, the rocker arm valve had corroded, causing my hydraulics not not work. 
The thought was that I do not use my machine enough and because of the wet spring we have had here, enabled moisture to build up in the valve causing it to fail. 
Apparently JD knows this has been a problem in the past so they have remanufactured the valves in the new tractors to prevent this from happening again. Since my tractor is about 3-4 yrs old, it was not covered under warranty, but I think JD covered 1/2 of the repair. My father-in-law picked up the tractor today, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## TheDuke1969

Kenny, yes I spoke with Jim also. Yes is the part that's bad is the Rockshaft Control Valve. What really s%$#@ is the part cost $720. I plan on ordering it in the next few days and doing the work myself. Good luck!

Thanks,
Dave.


----------

